# road handles



## coolguyeagle76' (Apr 28, 2011)

i was reading widerstands "things i am damn sick of hearing!" thread from February and in it he makes a joke about stupid road names or something and i searched but couldnt find this subject on here, so whats your road handle/traveling/nickname and how'd you get it, do you use that moniker all the time in all situations or only when your traveling??

my road handle is pony spit, i got it from playing the knuckle tat game with this girl in Nola the first time i ever traveled (hers was aids frog) and though it does'nt mean much in and of itself it does serve to remind me if why i first began to travel and the motives and values i try to adhere to. it just kinda stuck. when people ask me how i got the name i tell them it was given to me by the elders on the reservation i grew up next to. its also great when your hitching and you tell people and they say "please to meet you bony shmitt."


----------



## Nelco (Apr 28, 2011)

Nickel
..was to drunk to remember how it all occured
there's others, but i haven't heard them in a while, so they don't really matter anymore


----------



## MrD (Apr 28, 2011)

So there is totally a thread about this around here somewhere. 
I am just not going to look for it, just FYI


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Apr 28, 2011)

i fucking KNEW IT!!!!! but i posted anyway, for shame..


----------

